# [video] Rubik's Magic - Trick to help unscrambling the rubiks magic



## Princeps (Feb 13, 2012)

Your Magic should be flat before this! It's going to ease the process of unscrambling the rubik's magic. It can cut down the process alot if you are near or at that particular situation. I hope it helps you! 
Now you can watch other guides and when you see them around that situation you can laugh at them knowing the UB3R TRICK!


----------



## SpeedSolve (Feb 14, 2012)

I've pretty much gotten unscrambling my Rubik's Magic down to a science since the kids at school just LOVE to play with it... But I know like every method but I still can't solve it. I'm pretty sure I've got to move the tiles with the logo to the middle instead of the edge.


----------



## Andri Maulana (Feb 14, 2012)

Because my friend always accidentally scrambling my magic after playing with it, i found a pattern that always shows in every flat position. That makes me can unscramble the magic below 30 sec or even faster.


----------



## Princeps (Feb 15, 2012)

Yeah, In school my friends think solving the masters magic normally is boring so everytime they just scramble it and then most of the school day will go on unscrambling it. As for magic, not sure how but even people who know how to solve the magic sometimes end up with scrambled magic and It mostly can be solved with that little trick and it's extremely easy (atleast seems to me ). Some other methods I've seen on youtube usually take more moves and time to unscramble and you don't always have computer near you (competition).


----------



## Thompson (Feb 15, 2012)

This is only one possibility out of many.


----------

